# wifi required



## Money Mike (Jun 14, 2011)

Now that a lot of apps are requiring a wifi connection to download I'm curious if there is a way around it. I don't have a very accessible wifi connection. I have unlimited data and a 4g phone. I just want to update and download apps using my phones connection. Is that too much to ask? If anything they should recommend wifi not require it... Anyone else feel the same way?


----------

